

5 Reasons Windows 8 Tablets Might Be Huge - NerdsCentral
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2011/09/5-reasons-window-8-tables-might-be-huge.html

======
pedalpete
Unlike NerdsCentral, I am for the most part an MS fanboy, but I have to
disagree with most of the reasons given here.

1) Excel might be great, but I doubt it will be great on a tablet. The people
who live in Excel and use the power which NC talks about aren't going to do
those things on the tablet, they'll continue to use laptops for the 'business
analysis'. Displaying the output of the 'business analysis' in graph form, and
minor manipulations of that data for display on the other hand could be very
promising.

2) It is being assumed that tablets need to interact with IT departments in
more ways than just getting e-mail and access to web services. As more
companies build web-based enterprise systems, this becomes less and less
important I think.

3) The 'power' bit is I suspect a bit misleading, and I doubt it would take
Android or iOS much to be competitive in the 'power', though I think he is
really talking about 'speed'. People are likely not doing 'power' intense
computing by today's standards on a tablet.

4) Though I agree that SJ is an amazing presenter and the reality distortion
factor is real. However, SJ has built such a powerful tie to the company, that
I suspect that over the next 20 years, the 'reality distortion field' will
slowly weaken, rather than disappear overnight. Tim Cook's ability to lock-up
massive amounts of the top hardware bits goes a long way to making the Apple
appear to be leaps and bounds ahead of the competition. If they can regularly
pull of a the thunderbolt type exclusivity, the perception of Apple being the
leader may continue.

